# Audi will include maintenance on ordered Q7s



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

Great news!
My manager tells me that they are auditing the Q7 orders and all legit orders will get the $470 - $550 maintenance charge waived.
If this is true this is awesome! The skeptic in me wants something in writing that I can produce.
I will have more info as it becomes available.
Also he mentioned something about a $1000 rebate for owners of Volvo and Saab ( and others ) on a new A6.

Jeff


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Audi will include maintenance on ordered Q7s (Elkmtnmotors)*

To which maintenance do you refer? Initial delivery, scheduled maintenance during warranty, lifetime maintenance?
Also, help me out, my local Audi dealer won't accept an order for a Q7 from me yet







What orders are you referring to?


----------



## Ric Gillis (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: Audi will include maintenance on ordered Q7s (Elkmtnmotors)*

Is the info up at audiusa's website correct, that only the first oil change is covered? Even the A3 is showing audi advantage no charge service for 4/50K. IS this a Q7 policy change or a MY 2007 change? And 12/12K for wear items, what a joke, I mean really how many cars are going to need any of the covered items replaced in the first 12 months of ownership. I am very close to trading in my '03 allroad and ordering a Q7, but it still has 30 months of full covereage: service and wear items. Not something I want to give up!
Ric


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Audi will include maintenance on ordered Q7s (Ric Gillis)*

Here is a cut and paste of the latest IHG product for the A6 sedan 3.2.
Sorry - it is long!
Attention Valued Dealer
$1,000 Loyalty & IHG Conquest Lease Cash – U.S. MY06 A6 3.2 Sedan
To help stimulate A6 3.2 sales, Audi of America is pleased to announce a $1,000 Loyalty & IHG (Import High Group) Conquest Lease Cash incentive. This incentive provides a benefit to Returning Owners or to IHG customers switching to the Audi brand. The IHG consists of the following brands: Audi, BMW, Mercedes Benz, Porsche, Volvo, Saab, Jaguar, Land Rover, Lexus, Acura, and Infiniti.
To qualify for this incentive, the customer must produce a state registration, proof of insurance, or title dated within the past six months to verify previous ownership. A copy of this documentation must be kept in the dealership sales file or deal jacket. Eligible vehicles must be reported as Sales/Incentive (KOS) # 3 in the AIM system. Ineligible vehicles must be reported as Sales/Incentive (KOS) # 0 in the AIM system.
Note: The A6 3.2 Avant is not eligible for this program. Additionally, this program cannot be combined with the Eastern Region $1000 A6 Returning Owner Recognition Program.
The program is available for sales reported from February 21, 2006 through March 31, 2006. Eligible customers must contract through Audi Financial Services (AFS) lease or premier purchase contract. In addition, AFS has agreed to waive security deposits for the A6 to help support this sales effort (please refer to official AFS bulletin for details).
This program is for a limited time, and the final day to use this incentive is March 31!
Good selling!
Tom Del Franco
Director, U.S. Operations
MY06 A6 3.2 Loyalty & IHG Conquest Lease Cash
U.S. National Program
Official Rules, Terms and Conditions
February 21, 2006 – March 31, 2006
Program Overview
Customer Documentation
Proof of previous ownership must be kept at the dealership with the sales file or deal jacket. Eligible documents must be dated within the past 6-months and include:
Lease a MY 2006 A6 3.2 Sedan to an existing Audi owner or Import High Group competitor and receive $1000 Lease Cash. The customer must contract the vehicle through Audi Financial Services.
• State Registration
Program Period
• Proof of Insurance
• Vehicle Title
• All eligible vehicles must be sold and reported February 21, 2006 – March 31, 2006.
The new customer name or address must match the documented proof of previous ownership. Audi of America field teams will randomly audit this program.
Eligible Vehicles
• MY 2006 A6 3.2 Sedan (model code: 4F25NH, 4F25NL).
Audits
All claims submitted by dealer or its personnel must be proven upon request. Audi of America (AoA) has the right to audit Dealer and to disqualify a transaction if it is not eligible under this Program. Dealer will give AoA sales invoices lease contracts, cash receipts, title and registration applications, temporary registration and odometer disclosure statements for all claims, and any other documents AoA may require in order to verify claims. Dealer will keep all documents relating to claims for at least one year after this Program ends. AoA’s right to audit claims continues after this Program ends.
• MY 2006 A6 3.2 Avant is not eligible.
• The A6 3.2 Loyalty and IHG Conquest Lease Cash cannot be used in conjunction with any Dealer Employee Purchase Program, Demonstrator Program, or Service Loaner Program.
• The A6 3.2 Loyalty & IHG Conquest Lease Cash cannot be combined with the Eastern Region $1000 A6 Returning Owner Recognition.
Eligible Clients
• All current Audi owners and lessees of 2000 to current model year, and their immediate family members living in the same household.
Dealer Changes
If there is an ownership change at Dealer during the Program Period, the new dealer and its personnel will be eligible to participate in this Program if there is no interruption in the operation of the dealership. Audi will make all payments to its then-currently-authorized dealer, as if there had been no ownership change. Any adjustments between the old and new dealers are their responsibility.
• All current owners and lessees of 2000 to current model year of Import High Group (IHG) Competitors: BMW, Mercedes, Porsche, Volvo, Saab, Jaguar, Land Rover, Lexus, Acura, and Infiniti.
• Eligible clients must take delivery of a MY 2006 A6 3.2 during the program period
• Eligible clients must contract through Audi Financial Services.
Taxes
Any taxes are the responsibility of award recipients.
Customer Incentive
• $1000 applied to the AFS lease, or premier purchase, of a MY 2006 A6 3.2 for an eligible returning owner or eligible IHG competitor.
Final Decision / Amendments
Audi’s decision is final in all matters relating to this Program. Audi has the right to amend or cancel this Program at any time for any reason. Only a written notice to all participating dealers may amend this program.
Sales Reporting Requirements
• Eligible vehicles must be reported as Sales/ Incentive (KOS) #3 in the AIM system.
• In-eligible vehicles must be reported as Sales/Incentive (KOS) #0 in the in the AIM system.
Jeff Simons
970 948 9865


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Audi will include maintenance on ordered Q7s (Ric Gillis)*

Until I get something in writing - I am only repeating what the Audi manager told me. I did get the info on the conquest cash for the A6 3.2 sedan.
Unfortunately - I don't have anything yet on the Q7 maintenance program as of yet.

Jeff


----------



## mhsu4568 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Audi will include maintenance on ordered Q7s (Ric Gillis)*

You can call 800-822-2834 to verify the following findings:
I just called AudiUSA and found out the truth (If I hear it correctly!) - starting 2007, all the vehicles will not have the maintenance free for 4 yrs/50,000mi.







That's why the Q7 you buy in 2006 will have the first maintenance free. But, you will get an option to buy the 4 yrs/50,000mi maintenance contract for around $500 at the time you purchase your Q7. Can anyone tell me if this is a good maintenance contract to buy or not? Since this is the first Audi car I am going to buy, I wish that the cost of maintenance is NOT too much compare to my Acura 3.2TL. After all, if you spend more than 60K for a car, you will expect certain level of reliability, right?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Audi will include maintenance on ordered Q7s (mhsu4568)*

to buy the maintenance package for $500 is a steal and i really think 99% of the customers will do that. YOu ahve to figure it will only add about $10-14 to your payment, its totally worth it.


----------



## ezveedubb (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Audi will include maintenance on ordered Q7s (Elkmtnmotors)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elkmtnmotors* »_Great news!
My manager tells me that they are auditing the Q7 orders and all legit orders will get the $470 - $550 maintenance charge waived.
If this is true this is awesome! The skeptic in me wants something in writing that I can produce.
I will have more info as it becomes available.
Also he mentioned something about a $1000 rebate for owners of Volvo and Saab ( and others ) on a new A6.

Jeff 

To be correct, Audi is adding Audi Advantage Maintenance to the first 1000 Q7 vehicles sold free of charge. As of 2 weeks ago, there were about 360+ presold orders in already nationwide. After that, you will have to pay the option to add free maintenance.


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Audi will include maintenance on ordered Q7s (ezveedubb)*

Good find - I was not 100% sure the details.
Actually the dealer cost will be $470 on maintenance costs. We will try and sell it for $550. A $80 profit is not that big a deal. You get ripped off more for Clear Mask and Window Tint!
Anyway - the regular scheduled maintenance for an A4 for 50000 miles and adhering to the schedule is around $2000 and up.
So paying roughly $500 is a good deal- you can always have Audi jack the price up another $800 and include maintenance. It was never free! It was included. Part of the price. I don't know pricing yet - but hopefully the 2007 model line will stay the same. 
I know that they have not raised the price that much in the past unless they had new technology. Look at a 2002 A4 and see that the cost is pretty similar to the 2006.
Audi is also much lower than BMW and Mercedes - Benz (which stopped theirs 2 years ago) So you get a $3000 premium for BMW and get $1500 maintenance included. So - my math says you got took for $1500 - apples to apples.
Value and Quality are suspect in BMW and MB:
And they (BMW - Mercedes, Volvo) are lower in Consmer Reports for 2005 Quality - April 2005? NO BMW or MB designated Double Best Pick for safety? - Audi has 3 of 8 and VW has 2. SO the VAG has 5 of 8. The other 3 are Ford 500 - Chevy Malibu and Subaru Forester.
Anyhow -
Audi is becoming the benchmark. Don't be lulled by the opportunistic marketing that is being promoted. BMW still stands for Barely Moves in Winter - check out this website - in German: 
Enjoy!
http://video.google.com/videop...=audi
Jeff Simons


----------

